# HD Radio and USB Ports



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

*HD Radio:* So we already know AM radio is not available. On the 3 specs page it says "FM/Internet radio" but on the Model S specs it specifically mentions HD Radio. I wonder if it was an oversight or it just won't be available. There are a handful of HD2 stations around that play a great mix with no commercials, and HD2 stations do not stream online.

*USB Ports:* The Premium package comes with 4 USB ports: 2 front, and 2 rear. Do the rear ports offer a data connection or just charging? It would be nice to plug a small MP3 USB stick in one of the rear ports and leave the fronts open for phone charging (or a dash cam, etc).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rich M said:


> *HD Radio:* So we already know AM radio is not available. On the 3 specs page it says "FM/Internet radio" but on the Model S specs it specifically mentions HD Radio. I wonder if it was an oversight or it just won't be available. There are a handful of HD2 stations around that play a great mix with no commercials, and HD2 stations do not stream online.
> 
> *USB Ports:* The Premium package comes with 4 USB ports: 2 front, and 2 rear. Do the rear ports offer a data connection or just charging? It would be nice to plug a small MP3 USB stick in one of the rear ports and leave the fronts open for phone charging (or a dash cam, etc).


I think we're in wait and see mode.

On the USB ports though, I can't see the back 2 doing anything besides charging.


----------



## Brett S. (Jul 29, 2017)

Do Tesla's have Sirius XM Radio?


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Brett S. said:


> Do Tesla's have Sirius XM Radio?


Some do. Like the model S with panoramic roof can add it and the model X can add it. No word on the model 3 though, Probably not.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Rich M said:


> *HD Radio:* So we already know AM radio is not available. On the 3 specs page it says "FM/Internet radio" but on the Model S specs it specifically mentions HD Radio.


This makes me sad. I listen to AM because the station I like has poorer signal quality on its FM counterpart. I will have to join the modern world of streaming, I guess.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep,I'm going to listen to the Local AM station for traffic and weather using TuneIn radio on the Model 3


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

KennethK said:


> Yep,I'm going to listen to the Local AM station for traffic and weather using TuneIn radio on the Model 3


The station I like has an app of its own for live streaming. That's an extra step compared to powering on the radio and having it there immediately. I guess in the modern age we must _suffer _with options.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Audrey said:


> The station I like has an app of its own for live streaming. That's an extra step compared to powering on the radio and having it there immediately. I guess in the modern age we must _suffer _with options.


have you looked to see if it's on Tunein? if so, and Tesla has the same streaming options (Slacker/Tunein in the US) as the S/X, you should be good.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Rich M said:


> *HD Radio:* So we already know AM radio is not available. On the 3 specs page it says "FM/Internet radio" but on the Model S specs it specifically mentions HD Radio. I wonder if it was an oversight or it just won't be available. There are a handful of HD2 stations around that play a great mix with no commercials, and HD2 stations do not stream online.
> 
> *USB Ports:* The Premium package comes with 4 USB ports: 2 front, and 2 rear. Do the rear ports offer a data connection or just charging? It would be nice to plug a small MP3 USB stick in one of the rear ports and leave the fronts open for phone charging (or a dash cam, etc).


The MS/MX FM radios do have HD radio and RDS when supported by the radio station. I don't expect any different for the M3. I also have seen no mention of XM in the specs for the M3. It's possible that XM is not offered. An interesting observation: MS has AM/FM/ optional XM. I've listened to AM in the MS and while it's adequate, there's definitely electrical interference in the sound. The MX only has FM and optional XM. I've seen many posts on sub optional reception of XM because Elon nixed the idea of the XM wart. Perhaps this is why XM won't even be an option on M3?

The internet streaming radio is nice, when it works. I still can't listen to Bloomberg and it's FRUSTRATING! Tune In streaming (similar to Spotify) is included for MS/MX and I presume to be the same for M3 due to lack of AM.

For the rear USB ports, I just checked my MX and they are POWER only, no data. Front ports are data. Data really isn't necessary because the Tesla Bluetooth data connection is great and can sync your calendar, contacts and stream your music files wirelessly. If you have a small USB music stick, You could just load that on your phone and ditch the stick.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

at the front console, has anyone picked up if the 2 USB ports are specifically the 2 for the phone docks, or are there those 2 hidden ones the phone docks plug into _plus_ 2 additional in the front? 
so technically a total of 6, 4 exposed and 2 routed to the phone docks? or are the only exposed USB the 2 facing the rear passengers?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

If satellite radio is critical you can stream it from your phone seamlessly over Bluetooth audio. 

I prefer Apple Music for the same monthly cost.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> at the front console, has anyone picked up if the 2 USB ports are specifically the 2 for the phone docks, or are there those 2 hidden ones the phone docks plug into _plus_ 2 additional in the front?
> so technically a total of 6, 4 exposed and 2 routed to the phone docks? or are the only exposed USB the 2 facing the rear passengers?


The phone dock installation is optional. Trevor's post of the installation instructions shows it's the same as other Tesla's. Installing the phone dock requires plugging the appropriate dongle for your phone into one of the existing USB ports.


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

HD Audio seems to be a US thing. Our equivalent is DAB(+). Do MS/MX(/M3) support that?


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

I assume there is no way on a Model 3 to just use a USB Thumb Drive for music. It has to be on a smartphone? (Besides the radio, of course.)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I currently have Spotify Premium on a Samsung tablet (yep, I'm the dinosaur with no smart phone) that uses an aux (wired) connection/input into the stereo of my Prius.

Based on Model S and X technology, should I be able to stream my music (from my tablet) to my Model 3? 

Thanks


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Model34mePlease said:


> I assume there is no way on a Model 3 to just use a USB Thumb Drive for music. It has to be on a smartphone? (Besides the radio, of course.)


Bluetooth audio is so easy though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike said:


> I currently have Spotify Premium on a Samsung tablet (yep, I'm the dinosaur with no smart phone) that uses an aux (wired) connection/input into the stereo of my Prius.
> 
> Based on Model S and X technology, should I be able to stream my music (from my tablet) to my Model 3?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. See one post above. Bluetooth Audio!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes. See one post above. Bluetooth Audio!


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike said:


> Awesome, thanks.


PS though you probably want to consider a smart phone. It's going to make entering the car much easier.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> PS though you probably want to consider a smart phone. It's going to make entering the car much easier.


Yea, I know. I will upgrade (kicking and screaming) from my trusty flip phone the day my configurator accepts my down payment.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Yea, I know. I will upgrade (kicking and screaming) from my trusty flip phone the day my configurator accepts my down payment.


And I have to suppose that I'll be able to play my Spotify over that new phone as well (?).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike said:


> And I have to suppose that I'll be able to play my Spotify over that new phone as well (?).


Yes, but even better .... Spotify is built into Tesla's UI!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Model34mePlease said:


> I assume there is no way on a Model 3 to just use a USB Thumb Drive for music. It has to be on a smartphone? (Besides the radio, of course.)


The current cars can read music from a usb drive, yes.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes, but even better .... Spotify is built into Tesla's UI!


YES!!!!!!!!! You have made my day  Thanks


----------



## Demetre (Apr 12, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes, but even better .... Spotify is built into Tesla's UI!


......Therefore since it is built in to the UI we are not using our data but rather utilizing data provided by Tesla??? I get that we can use our smartphones but not all of us have unlimited data. I will miss my Sirius channels. Anyone have any opinions on Spotify?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Demetre said:


> ......Therefore since it is built in to the UI we are not using our data but rather utilizing data provided by Tesla??? I get that we can use our smartphones but not all of us have unlimited data. I will miss my Sirius channels. Anyone have any opinions on Spotify?


Yes this would be the data on the car for sure.

I can't speak for Spotify, so hopefully someone else can share an opinion.

Perhaps a better option is Bluetooth audio and streaming from a device that stores the music so it's not using data if you don't have an unlimited plan.


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> The current cars can read music from a usb drive, yes.


Great! Do they have some special USB connector or just by plugging the USB drive into a USB charge port?


----------



## Demetre (Apr 12, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes this would be the data on the car for sure.
> 
> I can't speak for Spotify, so hopefully someone else can share an opinion.
> 
> Perhaps a better option is Bluetooth audio and streaming from a device that stores the music so it's not using data if you don't have an unlimited plan.


Thanks!! I spend a lot of time on the road each day and music is a big deal for me. I have OCD and ADD when it comes to music. I need my stations that I am used to and I'm one of those channel surfers that most people hate. I have a lot of music downloaded but i need variety. Just signed up for Spotify to take a look. Not sure how that will work. Hopefully Tesla comes through with their music streaming service that they talked about a couple of months ago. If not, I will go unlimited data and stick with Sirius.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Demetre said:


> Thanks!! I spend a lot of time on the road each day and music is a big deal for me. I have OCD and ADD when it comes to music. I need my stations that I am used to and I'm one of those channel surfers that most people hate. I have a lot of music downloaded but i need variety. Just signed up for Spotify to take a look. Not sure how that will work. Hopefully Tesla comes through with their music streaming service that they talked about a couple of months ago. If not, I will go unlimited data and stick with Sirius.


I use Spotify for the past 12 months. Love it. I have the app on my tablet and before I go driving, I simply turn on Spotify, let it load up and start playing (the last song I was listening to when I turned it off) before I go in airplane mode, get in the car and connect the aux wire between my tablet and the (Prius) aux input.
Bottom line, don't need to stream it live, it can sit in your tablet while you are off line.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Model34mePlease said:


> Great! Do they have some special USB connector or just by plugging the USB drive into a USB charge port?


yeah - just plug it into the USB like you would to play from on a computer. the Tesla computer (based on S/X) does need the USB to be formatted to FAT32, so make sure to do that first and you can use .wav, .mp3, .mp4, FLAC, etc.
some have even used portable HDs (for those that have the need to bring 1T of music with them....) and have worked as long as formatted to FAT32.


----------



## bluesolarflare (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't remember but I think there was an issue some time ago with the size of your library of music on the USB drive. If it was a very large drive, it would take a while to index the music every time you "started" the car. This may have been fixed in a software update, but I do like the idea of using a USB drive for storage of music. Bluetooth streaming from phones can vary in terms of audio quality at least from my experience with my phone vs my friends phone.


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

bluesolarflare said:


> I can't remember but I think there was an issue some time ago with the size of your library of music on the USB drive. If it was a very large drive, it would take a while to index the music every time you "started" the car. This may have been fixed in a software update, but I do like the idea of using a USB drive for storage of music. Bluetooth streaming from phones can vary in terms of audio quality at least from my experience with my phone vs my friends phone.


I hope they fixed that. I've had that problem with other cars, and also problems with playlists. It feels like portable music players circa 2002.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> at the front console, has anyone picked up if the 2 USB ports are specifically the 2 for the phone docks, or are there those 2 hidden ones the phone docks plug into _plus_ 2 additional in the front?
> so technically a total of 6, 4 exposed and 2 routed to the phone docks? or are the only exposed USB the 2 facing the rear passengers?


Once we get the current limits on the ports, we can figure out if splitting them is an option. For instance, if they were >= 2A ports, you could easily split them and add two more ports. Phones want about 1A, tablets about 2A. Roughly.


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

I would hope that the current limits on those parts is plenty high for any conceivable device.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

John said:


> Once we get the current limits on the ports, we can figure out if splitting them is an option. For instance, if they were >= 2A ports, you could easily split them and add two more ports. Phones want about 1A, tablets about 2A. Roughly.


more than needing more things plugged in, I was thinking if the USBs under the phone dock are not readily available (hence concealed), it would be nice if there was a USB port easily accessible for a passenger that may want to plug something USB in (beyond what I may have for phone connections).


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Try to get a weather report on a fast-approaching squall line in the Nevada desert on a cellphone (or even FM radio) and you'll quickly realize that AM radio still has its uses...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ahagge said:


> Try to get a weather report on a fast-approaching squall line in the Nevada desert on a cellphone (or even FM radio) and you'll quickly realize that AM radio still has its uses...


Weather Bug app?


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Weather Bug app?


Not if there is no cell coverage


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Model34mePlease said:


> Not if there is no cell coverage


First world problems I suppose


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

Rich M said:


> *HD Radio:* There are a handful of HD2 stations around that play a great mix with no commercials, and HD2 stations do not stream online.


Long story with a question at the end. 
A number of years ago I started listening to a smooth jazz station out of Hamilton Ontario called Wave947.fm. I really enjoyed it. We went away on vacation and couldn't listen to it because we were busy listening to Mickey and friends in WDW. 
The day after we returned I had to go back to work, so my alarm clock was all set to wake me to Smooth Jazz, but when it came on I ended up listening to some guy complaining about some barbecue sauce staining his white T-shirt! Definitely not smooth jazz!

The station changed formats!

However, technology changed and the same station now offers Wavefm on their HD2 channel.

Finally, here is my question: I know the M3 radio has HD radio but will it play HD2 channels? I can't find any information on this.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Gary Macdonald said:


> Long story with a question at the end.
> A number of years ago I started listening to a smooth jazz station out of Hamilton Ontario called Wave947.fm. I really enjoyed it. We went away on vacation and couldn't listen to it because we were busy listening to Mickey and friends in WDW.
> The day after we returned I had to go back to work, so my alarm clock was all set to wake me to Smooth Jazz, but when it came on I ended up listening to some guy complaining about some barbecue sauce staining his white T-shirt! Definitely not smooth jazz!
> 
> ...


Yes, it will play an HD2 channel.

I haven't figured out how to direct tune but the car will display a list of available stations and you can select/favorite the HD2 channel you want. It would be nice if you could rename the stations (displayed by frequency) to "Wave FM" but, on the plus side, you can use voice command to say "play ninety-four-point-seven-dash-two" (if I recall correctly).


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

My mistake. I can't get the voice command to work at all. Standard FM stations are voice addressable but not the HD sub channels as far as I can tell.

Sorry.


----------

